# Chromium freezing...



## BlueCoder (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm updating my ports/packages. Chromium consistently freezes on some websites/pages with the latest version chromium-23.0.1271.97. For instance Okcpuid will freeze a few seconds once I log in.

I've tried a clean install with just xorg and chromium with all default options and still get the same results. I'm not sure if it's just a bug in the new version or some dependency. I updated ports back on Dec-23-2012. 

Anyone else having this issue with chromium?

Only thing left to try is to update and recompile ports one more time and if that doesn't work to then try portdowngrade with chromium.


----------



## thuglife (Jan 7, 2013)

Can you please give some more info, what base system version?

Any other public accessible urls that you can reproduce this?


----------



## BlueCoder (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm using RELENG_9_1_0_RELEASE. I'm currently recompiling everything from scratch again in a jail, I'm hoping it's one of it's dependencies. There are no packages yet for 9.1 release so I couldn't try that. I think I'll also recompile from my last old faithful snapshot from back in may. Thank goodness for jails, zfs, and snapshots.

I'll try to find more pages and post tomorrow. Mostly news articles and they are busy pages with lots of scripts, advertisements and long load times.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm running Chromium 23.0.1271.97 (171054) on 9.1-RELEASE and have not encountered any problems on any of the sites I frequent. I tried logging into the site you referenced as a guest (I think you meant okcupid) and had no problem with it freezing up.


----------



## BlueCoder (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for getting back to this so late. After a cvsup chromium would no longer compile. I've been using opera in the meanwhile and I'm liking it.

Here one link I saved that would freeze chromium every time.

http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/01/08/change-the-thinkpad-and-it-will-die/


----------



## Persephone (Jan 21, 2013)

BlueCoder said:
			
		

> Sorry for getting back to this so late. After a cvsup chromium would no longer compile. I've been using opera in the meanwhile and I'm liking it.
> 
> Here one link I saved that would freeze chromium every time.
> 
> http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/01/08/change-the-thinkpad-and-it-will-die/



No problem loading that link with Chrome for me.


----------



## pacija (Jan 21, 2013)

BlueCoder's problem with chromium applies to me as well. Perhaps "freeze" is not the best term for describing this, as it is possible to open new tabs. It is just that page in one tab does not refresh (e.g when turning radio button on, or submitting a form). It appears to take input, but does not display results. This also renders scrollbar unusable. Strangely, selecting some text on frozen page refreshes selected part.

I am using 9.1-STABLE #0 r245075 amd64 and chromium-24.0.1312.52, no java or flash.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2013)

I have the freezing problem as well. Latest Chrome, FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE of a couple of days ago, amd64. Compiled with stock GCC, GCC 4.8, and CLANG. It mostly manifests itself on Google Reader, but then again, I use that site extensively. I've seen problems with Facebook and Google Plus, and these forums, almost always in text box / comment box / edit box types of situations. What appears to be helping, and this is a coincidental and perhaps incomplete finding, is that *not* running the browser full-screen (which is what I usually do) seems to mitigate the problem for now. I remember that earlier (pre v. 10 or so) versions of Chrome had that problem, and that you needed sem to get rid of it. Even though sem is now on by default, it still reminds me of that old "screen refresh / update" problem.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2013)

And, of course, the moment I post this, Google Reader freezes. So it's not that. I _do_ maintain it's a screen refresh / update issue. On Google Reader, the freeze always happens while scrolling.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am experiencing www/chromium freezes also. Some sites include fidelity.com, nfl.com, bloomberg.com, play.google.com and (gasp!) the FreeBSD forums. I have FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 installed.

My freezes started after I updated Chromium to 24.0.1312.52, but since I also started using a new install of x11-wm/enlightenment about that same time I thought the freezing might be related to bugs in that. I never had any freezing with Chromium v23 running under x11-wm/awesome.

Tomorrow I'll switch back to x11-wm/awesome and see if I still have freezing.


----------



## thuglife (Jan 22, 2013)

This is another issue, set kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1

I have a patch which resolves this when kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed is not set but we are still testing it, it will hit the ports soon.

Nevertheless you should leave the kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1 for performance reasons, just try to scroll fast on a heavy site with and without it and see the difference.


----------



## sim (Jan 22, 2013)

Just to add my name to the record.  Started happening when I built chromium (24.0.1312.52) on a new KDE4 install:


```
sim@TMA1> uname -a
FreeBSD TMA1 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #1 r245551: Thu Jan 17 23:03:13 UTC 2013     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/TMA1  amd64
```

This is part of a fresh build on a replacement HD. The old HD had a similar configuration but the OS and chromium would have been a couple of weeks older, no problems.

Main symptom is text fields appear to freeze (like now!) for the best part of a minute. Sometimes it appears to be accompanied by rendering glitches but it's hard to pin down what's going on. Can't really type much more at the moment without seeing what I'm typing!

sim


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2013)

thuglife said:
			
		

> This is another issue, set kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1



Interesting, wasn't this the default until (and explicitly asked to be removed) around Chrome 10 or so?


----------



## BlueCoder (Jan 23, 2013)

Still freezing. But Opera is growing on me. And my symptom is definitely freezing, I can't do anything else in Chromium once it happens. I can switch to another app and come back and it won't repaint. 

I tried tried kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1 in sysctl.conf and loader.conf and it doesn't do anything for me.

It's something in the scripting of the page. I can stop the page load and read the page just fine. If I block scripting from the page it's fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2013)

As far as I can gather, it does work for me.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 23, 2013)

I have no problem with latest chromium compiled with gcc46 on FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE i386.

Added in /etc/sysctl.conf

```
# Enable shm_allow_removed
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```


----------



## vsoto (Jan 24, 2013)

Today's update made chromium completely unusable for me.
After a while it just presents a blank page. I can still blindly click links but everything is just white.
Closing and restarting chromium doesn't fix the issue. Not even restarting the xserver.
After this happens other programs may become unusable as well. LyX gets corrupted toolbars and menus.


----------



## sim (Jan 24, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> I have no problem with latest chromium compiled with gcc46 on FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE i386.
> 
> Added in /etc/sysctl.conf
> 
> ...



I applied this change yesterday and *so far* haven't experienced any more problems.  Perhaps a little soon to be conclusive but fingers crossed.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 24, 2013)

sim said:
			
		

> I applied this change yesterday and *so far* haven't experienced any more problems.  Perhaps a little soon to be conclusive but fingers crossed.



Current chromium release fixes both issues, shows no functional abnormality.

From description report:


> Update to 24.0.1312.56
> 
> This release also fixes performance of mouse wheel scrolling (crbug 160122)
> and a regression with visited links (crbug 160025).
> Security:	http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/8d03202c-6559-11e2-a389-00262d5ed8ee.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 24, 2013)

Current Chrome is working fine; reverted to 
	
	



```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=0
```
 (the default)


----------



## thuglife (Jan 24, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Current Chrome is working fine; reverted to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&sortby=date&revision=310861

The issue got resolved but you should leave kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1 if you care about ui rendering performance.

There's also a post-install message about that, to be clear, with the sysctl unset chrome will work the same as it used to. If you set it to 1 there are performance gains.


----------



## pacija (Jan 24, 2013)

After setting 
	
	



```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=0
```
 I haven't experienced freeze in 8 hours, still compiling new version.


----------



## pacija (Jan 25, 2013)

From bad to worse... screenshot is not photo manipulated 

http://i48.tinypic.com/205jdu.jpg


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 25, 2013)

pacija said:
			
		

> From bad to worse... screenshot is not photo manipulated
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/205jdu.jpg



Had same problem caused for enable improve shared memory variable,  need change this value: 

```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=0
```

Change your shared memory limits and see if issue persists:

```
kern.ipc.shmall=131072
kern.ipc.shmmni=1024
kern.ipc.shmseg=1024
```


----------



## pacija (Jan 25, 2013)

Didn't notice I need to revert kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed back to 0, hence my post where I say "...(after setting)... to 0" is not correct, and it should have been "...(after setting)... to 1".

So, I removed relevant line from sysctl.conf, set value back to 0 and wait to see what happens.

My current kern.ipc.shm* are as follows:

```
kern.ipc.shmall: 131072
kern.ipc.shmseg: 1024
kern.ipc.shmmni: 1024
```


----------



## sim (Jan 25, 2013)

Just to add: I'm too am experiencing similar weirdness as depicted in the screenshot above, although generally it'll freeze up before getting that bad.

This is with:


```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=0
```

and chromium-24.0.1312.56

sim


----------



## trh411 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am running FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE amd64.

Installing www/chromium Version 24.0.1312.56 made the freezing problem worse for me. I am running with the recommended 
	
	



```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```

Prior to the update I would have one tab freeze up on me. Closing the tab and reopening it would always clear the problem. Today, I had all 14 open tabs freeze up on me. I could not even get a tab to open to show the settings. Killing www/chromium and restarting did not help. Most of the tabs would not refresh and those that did refresh were non functional. For example, GMail opened and displayed my default page, but I could not select any options. Other Google services like Drive, Play, Reader and Calendar would not even open in a tab. Other non-Google sites (e.g., Fidelity, Bloomberg, FreeBSD home/forums) exhibited the same problem.

I had to reboot to get www/chromium working again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2013)

The latest Chromium does not freeze on me, but I'm experiencing the occasional "whitescreen". The main window of the browser is empty, but everything appears to work, links load (according to tab information), menus work. There's just nothing displayed in the browser's main screen. Restarting Chromium doesn't work, restarting X doesn't work. I have to reboot. Meanwhile, Firefox and other apps have no problem, though VLC seems to show interface problems as well. It appears to affect something in the underlying OS, not X.


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, I have the same issue. Increasing kern.ipc.shmall helps, but only for a while.
When it happens, there are also issues with QT applications (QT compiled with QGTKSTYLE on XFCE) not displaying correctly.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 28, 2013)

Sometimes chromium's tabs are freezing and nothing seems to work anymore. If anybody experience this behavior, using ipcrm(1) clears the situation.

`# ipcrm -W`


----------



## microshaft (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm suffering the same issues here - it seems like the increased limits help but do not eliminate the problem.  


```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed: 1
kern.ipc.shm_use_phys: 0
kern.ipc.shmall: 131072
kern.ipc.shmseg: 1024
kern.ipc.shmmni: 1024
kern.ipc.shmmin: 1
kern.ipc.shmmax: 67108864
```


----------



## vsoto (Jan 29, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Sometimes chromium's tabs are freezing and nothing seems to work anymore. If anybody experience this behavior, using ipcrm(1) clears the situation.
> 
> `# ipcrm -W`



This works like a charm, thanks a lot!


----------



## pacija (Jan 29, 2013)

Last two days I didn't experience problems with chromium-24.0.1312.56:


```
pacija@kaa:~ % sysctl -a | grep shm
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed: 0
kern.ipc.shm_use_phys: 0
kern.ipc.shmall: 131072
kern.ipc.shmseg: 1024
kern.ipc.shmmni: 1024
kern.ipc.shmmin: 1
kern.ipc.shmmax: 536870912
kern.features.sysv_shm: 1
kern.features.posix_shm: 1
```


----------



## aaronbaugher (Jan 31, 2013)

I began having this problem with all pages blank yesterday, so rebuilt www/chromium overnight, and it continued today.  Adding pacija's sysctl settings and running ipcrm -W fixes it, but chrome seems a little flaky afterwards, with the scrollbar not always going to the bottom.  After using it for a while with a dozen or so tabs open, pages start freezing up again, and ipcrm -W fixes it again, but eventually it comes back.

chromium-24.0.1312.56 
9.0-RELEASE amd64


----------



## PageDir (Feb 3, 2013)

I have this problem toooo.

OS: FreeBSD ThinkPad 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0 r245979
OS & chrome are compiled by clang.

And, if you meet this issue, here is a simple way to fix it *without* restart system or xorg:


```
#/bin/sh

ipcs -mo | sed '1,2d' | sed '/^$/d' | while read line
do
    nproc=`echo $line | cut -f7 -w -s`
    if [ $nproc -eq 0 ]; then
        id=`echo $line | cut -f2 -w`
        ipcrm -m $id
    fi
done
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2013)

I assigned *ipcrm -W* to the [Ctl] + [\] key combination. Works fine.


----------



## KernelPanic (Feb 4, 2013)

I had the 'blank page' issue as well. It has started working properly again with just

```
kern.ipc.shmall=131072
```

I only went that far because the latter two sysctl variables are read-only/boot-time options.

I also added the 
	
	



```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```
 value just for the recommended UI improvement (GMail rendering seems better).


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 4, 2013)

svn commit: r311648.


----------



## aaronbaugher (Feb 7, 2013)

Haven't had a problem since installing chromium-24.0.1312.57_1.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2013)

Me neither.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Apr 14, 2013)

I had this issue with chromium-25.0.1364.172 on FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #9 r249101.  I ended up recompiling with Clang and it seems to be working fine now.


----------



## zspider (Apr 15, 2013)

I have the same issue, this is where I see the "stutter" I was previously referring to. I set the `sysctl` variable and I will see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Grell (May 9, 2013)

I am still having some issues.  I use Google Calendar and many times when trying to edit the calendar Chromium will not allow me to enter text, or when it does it is very laggy.  Many times I have to opened and reopened Chromium to edit my calendar.  Is anyone else experiencing something like this?


----------

